# Subcontractors & Sidewalk Laborers Needed (Western Suburbs Chicago)



## SnowSister

Looking for a few subcontractors with plow trucks to fill routes in the western suburbs of Chicago.

in addition, we are also looking for a few more sidewalk crew members in this area as well.

Work provided for class A office buildings. If interested or for additional information, please contact [email protected] or call 708-516-31 nine seven

I look forward to hearing from you!

-Courtney


----------



## BIG

Do you all still try to stiff employees with overtime pay?


----------



## SnowSister

BIG said:


> Do you all still try to stiff employees with overtime pay?


We don't stiff anyone with overtime pay. There is no "overtime pay" during the winter season. We either work out a flat rate for the season with our employees or we can offer a flat hourly rate of pay


----------



## BIG

SnowSister said:


> We don't stiff anyone with overtime pay. There is no "overtime pay" during the winter season. We either work out a flat rate for the season with our employees or we can offer a flat hourly rate of pay


Seems like your still up to the same old shady pay tricks.


----------



## Mike_PS

If interested in subcontracting with this then you can contact them...as with anything or in working with any company, do your due diligence, research or whatever you need to do and make your decision

we don't need this thread to be a slugfest or anything of the like...thanks


----------



## BIG

Michael J. Donovan said:


> If interested in subcontracting with this then you can contact them...as with anything or in working with any company, do your due diligence, research or whatever you need to do and make your decision
> 
> we don't need this thread to be a slugfest or anything of the like...thanks


I'll leave it alone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowSister said:


> We don't stiff anyone with overtime pay. There is no "overtime pay" during the winter season. We either work out a flat rate for the season with our employees or we can offer a flat hourly rate of pay


No overtime?

So if "Mark" was to work 44 hours, and his pay was at 10.00 per hour, he would only be paid 440.00 vs 500.00?


----------



## SnowSister

1olddogtwo said:


> No overtime?
> 
> So if "Mark" was to work 44 hours, and his pay was at 10.00 per hour, he would only be paid 440.00 vs 500.00?


Correct. We pay straight time from the time you clock in until the time you clock out for each event. Pay is bi-weekly (so long as you record your hours via our app). We also pay flat rates per service as opposed to straight hourly pay, if that is preferred.


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> No overtime?
> 
> So if "Mark" was to work 44 hours, and his pay was at 10.00 per hour, he would only be paid 440.00 vs 500.00?


Depends - was 42 hours of it spent on plowsite?


----------



## SnowSister

BIG said:


> I'll leave it alone.


I appreciate that.

Besides, we are completely up front with how and when you will be paid. I don't believe that's shady. I apologize if you worked for us at some point and assumed you were getting paid overtime.

Regardless, of how we pay employees vs subcontractors, if it is not something that you like, there's always another company out there. Good luck!


----------



## BIG

Your right it's not shady it's illegal.


----------



## DeVries

Curious since I'm north of the border, what would you pay hourly for a shovellor. You can PM me if you dont want to share publically.

Here it seems to be anywhere from 20 to 40 per hour. Some companies pay more per hour for shovellors than drivers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowSister said:


> Correct. We pay straight time from the time you clock in until the time you clock out for each event. Pay is bi-weekly (so long as you record your hours via our app). We also pay flat rates per service as opposed to straight hourly pay, if that is preferred.


So, shovelers are considered to be sub contractors?

If so, I understand that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DeVries said:


> Curious since I'm north of the border, what would you pay hourly for a shovellor. You can PM me if you dont want to share publically.
> 
> Here it seems to be anywhere from 20 to 40 per hour. Some companies pay more per hour for shovellors than drivers.


https://www.indeed.com/q-Snow-Removal-l-Chicago,-IL-jobs.html


----------



## cwren2472

1olddogtwo said:


> https://www.indeed.com/q-Snow-Removal-l-Chicago,-IL-jobs.html


"Page 1 of 262" - Holy _crap_


----------



## BIG

cwren2472 said:


> "Page 1 of 262" - Holy _crap_


And yet people still say they can't find work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

"Watching"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cwren2472 said:


> Depends - was 42 hours of it spent on plowsite?





Mark Oomkes said:


> "Watching"


Or 43 hours on PS....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BIG said:


> And yet people still say they can't find work.


I like being semi retired from snow.

Then again it's fun.


----------



## Indycorp

You guys are crazy out there. Subs are not employees. Then again it's Chicago.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Indycorp said:


> You guys are crazy out there. Subs are not employees. Then again it's Chicago.


Devil's advocate,

Why can't they?

I see no difference between a shovler with his own shovel versus plow driver with a plow.

Both are doing physical work.

Both moving snow

Both piling snow.

Quite possibly both applying salt

Shoveler has less overhead, both need insurance, etc

So, we can hire a temporary service either?


----------

